# Who Cares part 2



## dougfresh

This thread is about people that have no mother. Bring it


----------



## samsgun357

When I saw this thread and what it represents, I was immediately intrigued. A place where all us dirty bastards can come together and let one another know, no one cares about you so shut the hell up!
If your feelings are hurt.......who cares.
Oh yeah....1st!

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ndwgs

SammyGunnerroo

WHO CARES IF YOUR DA PURST.

SEX-COND, BISHES!!

Carry the funkadoodoo on...

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

Suck it , I'm first lol. Mods close this DD


----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


> When I saw this thread and what it represents, I was immediately intrigued. A place where all us dirty bastards can come together and let one another know, no one cares about you so shut the hell up!
> If your feelings are hurt.......who cares.
> Oh yeah....1st!
> 
> Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Lol, #NOHOMO#, nates hating bruh . Is OK broder!A mi no me importa. It means, who cares.


----------



## ndwgs

I'll chastise LeBloeMeh. That is all

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

Le Blow me ROFL


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D




----------



## samsgun357

Holy cow this thing is blowing up! Really just a continuation of the Fresh Nate Gunny show. Lmao

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiznu

Wait did I open the wrong door?

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

Welcome to the twilight zone. Its another land, outer limits type ish.
Bizarro superman is up in this joint.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Ohh Billy.... We already made it on the front page news!!!! What's Rootz thinking lol


----------



## samsgun357

Lmao.....who cares!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

I don't


----------



## ndwgs

He posted it. Maybe he did Gunny, lol

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## samsgun357

Hey Nate....who cares?

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## shiznu

So is thread dedicated to saying "who cares" about every statement made, which in retrospect is saying who cares about this thread? D_E_E_P

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

It's a raunchier Zen lounge so if you wanna vent in a not so gentlemanly like manner you come here. I know there's ladies that frequent the lounge so we'll keep it cleaner over there








Suck it from my Jawz on Meth


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> It's a raunchier Zen lounge so if you wanna vent in a not so gentlemanly like manner you come here. I know there's ladies that frequent the lounge so we'll keep it cleaner over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck it from my Jawz on Meth


Gotchs I will come up with some worthy content.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## shiznu

Firtst day at the fitness center/ water park......need I say more?

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

Did you wet your Willie?

Suck it from my Jawz on Meth


----------



## shiznu

Guy using bad language on xbox live with my 9 yr old daughter. He is blocked right now but the last thing he wants me googling is Xbox live accounts. Y'all feel me.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

Uh oh, don't want shiz on your ass (lol shiz on your ass). He'll show up at your yoga class and teach you the new school downward dog! Hide the children's when shiz is on a tare!

Ohh Billy....

Do you have any idea who you talking to mang?


----------



## ndwgs

Ohhhh Billy

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## shiznu

Lol gunny its like that line in the new Marc Walburg movie. "I see your mama eyin boy, I'll be your stepfather by the end of the week"
Edit and I guess I kneed a clue on the ooh billy.
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## dougfresh

HALP!


----------



## ndwgs

HALP IZ ON DA WEY!

Please Generalize This: ZFFZ


----------



## icarianecho




----------



## dougfresh

samsgun357 said:


>


Oohhh Sammy, Oohh Beaker, so are you afraid of the Billy? Ohhhh Billy! Lol us 3 knows the matrix code

icarianecho, where you from brother, every time I see your posts, I think you're Japanese.


----------



## icarianecho

Haha, I like it!

Sadly, not Japanese (I'm not really sad tho. Should I be?). However, I did have Japanese friends when I lived in Honolulu. Does that count?

About 7 hours north of you in hometown ATL (the burbs).


----------



## samsgun357

Well of course, you're Japanese by association.

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## shiznu

icarianecho said:


> Haha, I like it!
> 
> Sadly, not Japanese (I'm not really sad tho. Should I be?). However, I did have Japanese friends when I lived in Honolulu. Does that count?
> 
> About 7 hours north of you in hometown ATL (the burbs).


The ATL? mayne that's only 2 hrs from me.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

Well go check his joint out bruh, you are right there. Go get freak nasty in the ATL! We be clubbin! 
Push rhymes like weight!

Oohh Billy.....

Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


----------



## ndwgs

Busta Rhymes, Billy!

Ooooohhh Billy.....


----------



## shiznu

samsgun357 said:


> Well go check his joint out bruh, you are right there. Go get freak nasty in the ATL! We be clubbin!
> Push rhymes like weight!
> 
> Oohh Billy.....
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from galaxy S3!


May have to do it. Gunny I've noticed you've liked every post around mine lately but skip me. Is there a reason. You ain't so far from the dirty south either. I say we make Hangover 4.

Edit working on getting some production on a couple beats. I'm taking my life back damn it tired of feeling like a failure. I'm about to kill that shit. Of course sneak peak for my zen family. Couple months?
I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## ndwgs

Shiz, dooooo it!

Lets hear some of them beats mang.

I may have to download that tunes if you're serious, and listen to it when I go to India next summer!


----------



## shiznu

ndwgs said:


> Shiz, dooooo it!
> 
> Lets hear some of them beats mang.
> 
> I may have to download that tunes if you're serious, and listen to it when I go to India next summer!


Will do man I'll prolly lease some production beats if I find some to my liking but I promised if you like hardcore real shit you will not be disappointed. Maybe offended at times jk but I've been waiting 15 yrs to get to here and I'm about ready.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## samsgun357

shiznu said:


> Well I was going to like this post because it made me laugh but out of spite I won't now! Thanks shizbizcuit. LMAO!!
> 
> In all seriousness I don't believe that to be the case. On tapatalk 4 I don't know how to tell if I've liked a post or not. I usually "like" any post that makes me laugh or is well wishes for a fellow Zen brother.
> 
> Ooohhh Billy.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dougfresh

Yes!!! Who gives a fuck . robbing armoured trucks


----------



## dougfresh

Where's Shiz' beats! Drop it like it's hot Jigga What Jigga Who!!!!


----------



## samsgun357

Drop my nut sack on it, is that hot enough for you?

Sent from my GT-p5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ndwgs

Not as hot as I Jiggawha-jigglingwho juggles on those nutz. Brings a whole new meaning of what the f.....

But..who cares, right?

*juggling his Billy...*

Ohhhhh I'm here for you... ooohhhhhhh

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Dizzy Shizzy sometimes forgets which thread he is in. But who dafuq cares?

Billy on a blue dress?
Wut up bishes?

ZFFZ


----------



## dougfresh

Ohhh billy , you're so cool


----------



## samsgun357

Ooohhh Billy........

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Ohhh Billy please drop sum skillz for us Eminem's. Pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along and take a hit from the bong.

Put the blunt down for one second... Lol



shiznu said:


> Dizzy Shizzy sometimes forgets which thread he is in. But who dafuq cares?
> 
> Billy on a blue dress?
> Wut up bishes?
> 
> ZFFZ


Red dress is my favs lol


----------



## icarianecho

I like when da dress hit tha flo


----------



## Br1cK'd

Doug's moms dress never hits the floor so to speak, it more slops off like wet t-shirt, and leaves a stain behind that you just can't get out.

No matter how many times you scrub yourself, it will never again be clean.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

ROFL!! Broski is back better than evah! What's up B?


----------



## Br1cK'd

Hi my brother. Yeah man, I'm new and improved, and ready to raise hell!

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

WootWoot! Glad to hear!Alternative Farmer? Hmmm. Are you going broccoli or is it kale lol


----------



## icarianecho

I'd be farming souls.

Let em bless my nuts while I disseminate.

Can I get a Kale Mary?


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Ohhh Billy please drop sum skillz for us Eminem's. Pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along and take a hit from the bong.Put the blunt down for one second... Lol
> Red dress is my favs lol


Shiz is over the strep so will be back in the lab soon. That being said I don't rush shit to much of that going on already.
Who cares?
Oooooh billy
Everyone will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Throw confetti at me, I'm rough like a whores knees
My words are like a machete and my last name is vorheese.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Ohhh Billy




NDWGS, promoted is message


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Ohhh Billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDWGS, promoted is message


OK Billy not sure how to take that. But in the spirit of this thread and my new attitude who cares...Billy?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

Atta boy!!! The Billy thing in the YouTube is awesome. Are you OK with that nasty Strep Shizzle. Stop eating prostitutes cat! Lolol JK ...err or not...yum!


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> Atta boy!!! The Billy thing in the YouTube is awesome. Are you OK with that nasty Strep Shizzle. Stop eating prostitutes cat! Lolol JK ...err or not...yum!


Ha Ha the only stray cats I'm eating is the ones my wife brings home. Meow, Meow, Meow. That's actually still a dream but oh well as long as I have big dreams why stop. My stuff in rap is not for the feint hearted I like the shock value. That's one of the things that drew me to it. I'm working but am a bit of a perfectionist. I wanna make each line count not like some of this lame stuff pasiing. I'm yeezus? Jesus Kayne really knows how to fall off. And its not acceptable how so many will mislead the youth into thinking these are the guys to emulate. I'm from Alabama so I'm sure I'll be compared to yelawolf and I do have the accent but its all the same. Parents that don't care trailer parks/hoods, crack/meth we all have our version and I like to put that psycho spin on it. OK enough ramblings because who cares? I don't care if I cared I would've shared my fn opinion with a few less swears because the stares from these overweight bears in wal mart in a hover round cause they to fat to walk and I can't reach the pears.

Off the top so don't judge by that just riffing

ZEN blood in and blood out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I'm digging that Shiz! Keep up that shiz, Shiz 0_o . Are you the next Vanilla AOSP. Good name for ya


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> I'm digging that Shiz! Keep up that shiz, Shiz 0_o . Are you the next Vanilla AOSP. Good name for ya


Ha Ha don't know about the Vanilla tag. Vanilla Ice about screwed us white rappers out of the gate. If not for the Beastie Boys who knows what wouldve happened. I appreciate the kind words man I'm working on some mix tape stuff right now but have been talking to a good producer in the UK that has a beat I'm gonna lease and put all my energy into. Its kinda Michaels Meyers with just enough r&b. I think once I put my thing on it he will wanna do more with me. I've been perfecting my craft over 10 years and still have trouble saying its good enough so still might take me a while. But you guys will definitely get the first sneak peak. Just make sure no kiddies hear it cause I like it real and raw. Anyone has any life experience that may help me through my blocks here and there please share. Names and events will be changed to protect. Hangouts or DM me.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## dougfresh

I posted on the Franco thread for the first time and this happened: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2002782&page=3861
Next page also. Trinity is about BS on the DEV section
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2083904&page=1831
Previous pages go on and on.
Am I wrong or what!!


----------



## shiznu

dougfresh said:


> I posted on the Franco thread for the first time and this happened:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2002782&page=3861
> Next page also. Trinity is about BS on the DEV section
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2083904&page=1831
> Previous pages go on and on.
> Am I wrong or what!!


What the f**k kinda of hate is going on in the morfic thread. And Franco is a prick also imo . I'm not sure what you have to choose from on the n4. Are there others? What's your ROM of choice. Maybe faux?
Edit posted in the der kernel thread.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I posted on the Franco thread for the first time and this happened:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2002782&page=3861
> Next page also. Trinity is about BS on the DEV section
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2083904&page=1831
> Previous pages go on and on.
> Am I wrong or what!!


That thread sux. I thought your post was just a post. Now you know why I rarely bother to post on browntown or in any other threads too much. I feel better just helping someone on occassion....too numb from the bull

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougfresh

I agree! Since moving on to my mako in Feb , I think I've posted 3 posts over there, 2 in Slim and this one! I was itching for one more motherfucker to say something out of line and I was going MMA Silva style! 
I still might.... Lemme go back! Lol


----------



## dougfresh

Edit: No more pricks acting up so I'm not going Silva style


----------



## shiznu

Dougie how does the stock kernel run on the N4? Wednesday I'm gonna start some full linaro AOKP builds I could go with the cyanogen or faux version. I would think either would be OK unless you have bigger reasons for wanting to change. I just wouldn't think you would gain alot from der or Franco.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## dougfresh

Stock works well but I like Franco's or Trinity and Matrix so far. On those the Color Gammas can be tweaked like Voodoo color on the SGS phones. Also stock primarily uses 2 cores 96% of the time. Using the modified Hotplugs, I can make it use all 4 cores for butter on FK and Trin

Most ROMs use Stock or a modified stock kernel


----------



## Br1cK'd

I'm still running Matr1x on the N4. Solid, stable, and lots of options.

Truth, piped directly from the Zen4.


----------



## dougfresh

B have you tried out the AxiOm ROM? It's my absolute favorite so far.
http://androidhosting.org/Devs/DroidTh3ory/
Mad features and different looking System options

And super fast


----------



## shiznu

Even on my GNex I don't tweak that much anymore. I'll run mostly stock settings on any kernel. I'll flash lean if I want fast charge or extra tweaks. Kinda disappointing the development on the N4 with all the other phones coming out right after. I might be trying out kernel building soon but not sure if I'll be able to devote much time to yet another project. Also not sure if I'll get N4 or N5 it just depends on how far out the N5 is.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out



dougfresh said:


> B have you tried out the AxiOm ROM? It's my absolute favorite so far.
> http://androidhosting.org/Devs/DroidTh3ory/
> Mad features and different looking System optionsAnd super fast


DT Axiom???? That's that guy I was beefing with but its squashed as far as I'm concerned. I've been running RootBox and it has tons of features. I'm liking it so far, been on it about a week.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## shiznu

Site is www.startnext.de/en/andock

I rem seeing this guys dock on here. Pretty cool he is trying to get it up and running. Best of luck ot him

I saw this on XDA and thought it was funny. Obviously I'm immature.

Z.F.F.Z 4.13


----------



## ndwgs

HEY ALL Y'ALL....

SHUT THE F UP....

WHO FUTTING CARES MOTHA FLUTTERS....

WHO CARES, BECAUSE DAMMNNNN LOOK AT THAT A$$


----------



## dougfresh

Damn, that boy can eat some chicken! 
Hey my boy T.I. made me a dope ass DF rap .ogg! It's my new ringtone featuring Shizzy lolololol
http://db.tt/mw6aZ2XJ


----------



## ndwgs

ROF

FOL

LAM

MO


----------



## samsgun357

Oh my god, I just pissed my britches! Dfresh you is a crazy mofo bro! Love that shit #AllHomo #AllTheTime
ROFL!
Ya boy did it huh....
Oohhh Billy......
5 second rule!

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

#ALLYBORCITY #ALLHOMOTASTIC #FUDGE #PUSHER #PEANUTEATER LOL


----------



## samsgun357

See that coke? Bump

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## dougfresh

Coke..... I'm now going on a bringer. 8-ball rolling


----------



## lapdog01

Old McDonald's escort midget..
Knee high knee high hoe

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndwgs

And on her Twa.. she felt a burn..
Knee High Knee High bone


----------



## shiznu

Until he cracked an egg it worked
EZI EZI GO

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357

What up my scum brethren? We must keep this thread alive for all the lowlife pukes that cry cuz their mommy didn't hug them enough. Who cares?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

But, but, but, I need a hug...









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dougfresh

I'm happier than you are!! ROFL. Is this the line for the free cheese?


----------



## ndwgs

dougfresh said:


> I'm happier than you are!! ROFL. Is this the line for the free cheese?


... I have tons of Tasteless Wines... need some DM?

... Who cares about your aged cheese.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## eddychecker

There seems to be a lot of tasteless around here.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lapdog01

dougfresh said:


> I'm happier than you are!! ROFL. Is this the line for the free cheese?


You ever try to melt free government cheese???
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu

Do you all think people would even stand in line for that cheese now days? 
Free government bacon???

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

Heyyyyy hey hey!!!!

Peoples peoples....

Who freaking cares???

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dougfresh

Hey! I still get free cheese. I called fowmonda cheese, fowmonda by balls.waahh..waahh..waaaahhh xD


----------



## shiznu

You got cheese alright. Just not sure its from the government. 
Hahahahahaha!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

shiznu said:


> You got cheese alright. Just not sure its from the government.
> Hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> We are in control!!!
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

DF I hope you know I was kidding with ya. Ooooh dougie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ndwgs

ROFL, shiz dun didit!! "Ohhhhh Douggie"!!

Good Shietz

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Br1cK'd

hey naters, i think THIS is the correct thread to post anything 49ers related......


----------



## ndwgs

LMAO, hahahahaha! Nah, who cares, all y'all just hating that we 49ers has the body and the will to get back up to SuperBowl strength once again!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu

Everyone is gonna care when I'm owning asses in the FFL hahahaha!!!!! Noob trash talking.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sugartibbs

Well. Noob "thought he was out of therapy"

Old friends can be campy

Sorry about the harsh words

Not really,F.U.


----------



## shiznu

Study Rosetta Stone for zen language. I'm more confused than ever. Only phrase I learned was Who Cares!!!!!

Everything Zen


----------



## dougfresh

Sugar is a bit slow, nah very much slow but we still accept him like the " Boy in the Bubble" likie.  Tibby converted a short bus into a tractor and painted it yellow


----------



## ndwgs

Who cares... throw it under the yella tractor

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dougfresh

I hate peoples that don't care, that's why I blasted a thread. May we Don't Care


----------



## samsgun357

ROFL!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwgs

Insert here

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

After all the BS, the OG Who Cares got reopened. Thanks Yarly I guess.


----------



## shiznu

Billy don't care, billy don't care if you don't care if billy don't care, where is billy? Oh right there but the thing is I don't care. Billy billy, billy , billy ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you bad bad billy boy.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

shiznu said:


> Billy don't care, billy don't care if you don't care if billy don't care, where is billy? Oh right there but the thing is I don't care. Billy billy, billy , billy ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you bad bad billy boy.
> Edit billy billy billy billy billy billy
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Ooohhh Billy...oohh

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## dougfresh

Why the hell should I not lobe my Nuccas.


----------



## landshark

Last warning before suspensions start.


----------



## samsgun357

Ooohhh Billy....oohhh
What's going on up in hurr?

Oh....that guy

Remember, its only weird if it doesn't work!


----------



## shiznu

I put the stain on Bills presidential suit theeeeeer Billy there, there billy.
Oh god a shark!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsgun357

Oh Monica you dirty little wh.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu

Most action rootz a has seen seen ole sparky and the d**k shots. Ole sparky turned out to be an OK guy who tho and I talk to him and there. Juba been working on slim at XDA and akeller I have no idea. He is still working on Roms I guess but either his own or some kinda of cease and desist from making dock dock jokes. I should've put this in the zen thread for S&G but oh well.I'm thinking of an idea right now....later haters

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh

I run this shit .Who cares.


----------



## dougfresh

His github is full of great shit. Que triste


----------

